# Yabba DEBA Do



## Carl Kotte (Jul 15, 2019)

My small collection of debas. Nothing fancy, they are all bought second hand (some in terrible condition: cracked handles, rust all over the blade, large chips etc.) But I really really like them and use them a lot.







Masahiro 180
Hidetsuna 165
Sadanobu 200
Nobikiyo 105


----------



## Lotmom (Jul 26, 2019)

Looks to me like you have too many debas... Feel free to send some my way, I am charitable and like helping people out.


That 200mm one in particular. Its definately.. Erm... Uh... Cursed? Yeah! Its cursed! I'll take it off your hands like the gallant martyr I am


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 27, 2019)

Haha! Thanks for the offer!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 27, 2019)

The thing is that, for my needs, 4 debas is quite the right number. The cursed one is the one I find the hardest to use. I should probably take it to the excorcist.


----------



## Lotmom (Jul 27, 2019)

I uhhhhh.. Know a guy


----------

